# [SOLVED]ASUS P5GDC Deluxe - Now we have snd-hda-intel & sky2

## hamletmun

I'm having a lot of trouble with my recently upgraded motherboard.

According to Keylabs Linux Compatibility

http://www.linuxtested.com/results/asus_p5gdc_deluxe.html

the Marvell Yukon Network card works fine, after the patch ^^

So I removed the Marvell Yukon module "sk98lin" & tried to patch the kernel with the driver from http://www.marvell.com

But I think the patch doesn't work with gentoo-dev-sources, it only gives me error screen.

Another problem I have is with the CMI9880 sound codec.

I did some research in this forum, in the google, etc...

What I find out is that I have wait until the new alsa-driver comes out.

I tried with Azalia module "snd_azx" of 1.0.8rc1 and failed.

Is there any person using this board successfully with Gentoo???Last edited by hamletmun on Wed Apr 19, 2006 8:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## hamletmun

Newer PCI database from http://pciids.sourceforge.net.

```

#lspci -i pci.ids -v

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 915G/P/GV Processor to I/O Controller (rev

 04)

        Subsystem: Intel Corp. 915G/P/GV Processor to I/O Controller

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] #09 [2109]

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 915G/P/GV PCI Express Root Port (rev 04) (p

rog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

        Memory behind bridge: cdf00000-cfffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d0000000-dfffffff

        Expansion ROM at 0000e000 [disabled] [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [88] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable

-

        Capabilities: [a0] #10 [0141]

0000:00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High De

finition Audio Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 813d

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at cdcf4000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable

-

        Capabilities: [70] #10 [0091]

0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Exp

ress Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

        Expansion ROM at 0000d000 [disabled] [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [40] #10 [0141]

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable

-

        Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Exp

ress Port 2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

        Memory behind bridge: cde00000-cdefffff

        Expansion ROM at 0000c000 [disabled] [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [40] #10 [0141]

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable

-

        Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB

 UHCI #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 80a6

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        I/O ports at 9880 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB

 UHCI #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 80a6

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at 9c00 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB

 UHCI #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 80a6

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at a000 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB

 UHCI #4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 80a6

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at a080 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB

2 EHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 80a6

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        Memory at cdcff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] #0a [20a0]

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d3) (prog-if 01 [Subt

ractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

        Memory behind bridge: cdd00000-cddfffff

        Capabilities: [50] #0d [0000]

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridg

e (rev 03)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE 

Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 80a6

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801FR/FRW (ICH6R/ICH6RW) SATA Controll

er (rev 03) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 2601

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at ac00

        I/O ports at a880 [size=4]

        I/O ports at a800 [size=8]

        I/O ports at a480 [size=4]

        I/O ports at a400 [size=16]

        Memory at cdcffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 80a6

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]

0000:01:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 808b

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 21

        Memory at cddff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Memory at cddf8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:01:09.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AIC-7892A U160/m (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Adaptec 29160 Ultra160 SCSI Controller

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17

        BIST result: 00

        I/O ports at b800 [disabled] [size=cdda0000]

        Memory at cddfe000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Expansion ROM at 00020000 [disabled]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

0000:01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 30)

        Subsystem: 3Com Corporation 3C905B Fast Etherlink XL 10/100

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 21

        I/O ports at bc00 [size=cddc0000]

        Memory at cddffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

        Expansion ROM at 00020000 [disabled]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Marvell 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Asus)

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at cdefc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=cdec0000]

        I/O ports at c800 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at 00020000 [disabled]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [5c] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable-

        Capabilities: [e0] #10 [0011]

0000:04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce PCX 5750] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 9691

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at cf000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=cdfe0000]

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at ce000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Expansion ROM at 00020000 [disabled]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [78] #10 [0011]
```

----------

## hamletmun

I downloaded the driver from SysKonnect :

http://www.syskonnect.com/syskonnect/support/driver/htm/sk9e21_lin.htm

http://www.syskonnect.com/syskonnect/support/driver/zip/linux/install-7_09.tar.bz2

With this driver, I could make a patch for gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r13 without any problem.

Asus P5GDC Delux - PCI information of the Marvell 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet

```
0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Galileo Technology Ltd.: Unknown device 4362 (rev 15)

        Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc.: Unknown device 8142

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at cdefc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=cdec0000]

        I/O ports at c800 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at 00020000 [disabled]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [5c] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable-

        Capabilities: [e0] #10 [0011]
```

----------

## Robin79

I have a ASUS P5AD2 Deluxe and it works great i use the nitro patchest wich ahs sklin in it and the alsa driver you are talking about have i emerged and it works not perfect but works.. What exactly are you having for trouble?

----------

## hamletmun

I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r13 

The sk98lin module doesn't work with my network card.

But I already resolved that problem as I explained before, with the patch from Syskonnect.

And the snd_azx module doesn't even exist in my kernel source.

So I emerged alsa-driver-1.0.7-r4, but without any result.

I could load the module, but I can't get any sound.

And in the alsamixer utility, I can only change the volume of "capture" (no idea what it is)

So.... just waiting for more replies  :Smile: 

----------

## necik

I have the same MoBo but I haven't much time to play around with linux on this MoBo.

I have found azalia driver on Gigabyte.com.tw:

http://america.giga-byte.com/MotherBoard/FileList/Driver/driver_audio_azalia_linux.gz

try this and write please what happen.

----------

## hamletmun

Thank you for the link.

I'm gonna try it later, and post the result here.

----------

## hamletmun

What I tried...

You need to have "cvs, autoconf, automake"

```

cvs -d ':pserver:anonymous@cvs.alsa-project.org:/cvsroot/alsa' login

cvs -z3 -d ':pserver:anonymous@cvs.alsa-project.org:/cvsroot/alsa' co -P .

cd alsa-driver

make ALSAKERNELDIR=../alsa-kernel all-deps

aclocal

autoconf

./configure --with-isapnp=no --with-sequencer=no --with-oss=yes --with-cards=azx

make dep

make

make install

```

It still doesn't work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## hamletmun

The sk98lin patch I used for gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r13,

seems to be included in gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r4

But when I compile it, it doesn't work, I don't know why.

Any information regard this?

*****************-_-************************

Sorry, I made a mistake.

You must unload sk98lin module, before making the patch file.

If you don't, it will say that your kernel source is already up to date.Last edited by hamletmun on Mon Mar 07, 2005 9:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## necik

I'm using my own compiled kernel 2.6.10 with this patch. It's the newer one.

----------

## cfregin

I just installed gentoo on a P5AD2. I used the linux driver from the asus page. www.asus.com -> country -> Motherboards -> P5AD5 -> Downloads ->      8053_other.zip.

I created a patch with the install.sh and patched linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1. Select the Driver under Network 1000 MBit and do a make. The build will fail in 2 lines of the file linux/drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c because SK_NET_DEVICE has no member 'last_stats'. I just deleted the lines and recompiled. I do not know what impact does this have on the system but the card is working. (i have not tried to use features like network stats but downloading and surfing is enough for me *g* )

Hope that helps. It is just a workarround.

----------

## necik

OK now! Sound Works!

I have compiled myself alsa driver 1.0.8

There are problems to use mixer, but sound is clean.

I have watched some video and listen some music.

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## hamletmun

New driver for Marvell Yukon (module name "sk98lin")

http://www.syskonnect.com/syskonnect/support/driver/zip/linux/install-8_14.tar.bz2

----------

## hamletmun

The ebuild of Alsa-driver is up to date now.

With snd-azx module from 1.0.8rc, you couldn't adjust the volume.

Now, with 1.0.8, you can do it without any problem.

----------

## hamletmun

Applications I use mainly:

windowmaker

mplayer

firefox

thunderbird

gaim

xchat

gkrellm

xmms

...

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -msse -msse2 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="-3dnow -arts alsa cdr cjk gtk gtk2 java -kde mmx mmx2 network nptl nvidia -qt real rtc sse sse2 tiff ucs2 unicode v4l vdesktop xv xvid xvmc"

ALSA_CARDS="azx"
```

----------

## nomind

I'm using a very similar mobo (P5GDC-V deluxe), and the only thing I've got working on kernel 2.6.9r1 is the network. After much frustration, I finally found out that sk98lin can't be successfully integrated into the kernel, and has to be compiled as a module  :Mad:  . I have to ask you though, hamletmun, have you managed to get the 915G chipset working properly? I'm still struggling to get the refresh rate above 60Hz  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------

## ageheim

Hmmm, this could be quite interesting, I'm writing a reply using links2 since I'm just in the middle of emerging e17  :Smile: 

Anyway, to the problem with sk98lin; I recently installed a new kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 (with support for the nic added as a module) and found that an error occured while installing the Marvell sk98lin module. This due to an outdated driver (7.07). so I just downloaded the 8.16 driver and voila!

I will now see to the sound problem and come back when it's solved.

Good Luck to you all! =)

----------

## ageheim

 *necik wrote:*   

> OK now! Sound Works!
> 
> I have compiled myself alsa driver 1.0.8
> 
> There are problems to use mixer, but sound is clean.
> ...

 

This is a cutout from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-284404-highlight-sbin+alsactl.html

Essentially, it describes a means to force install a file for the Azalia drivers.

http://weintraub.homeip.net/driver_audio_azalia_linux.tar.bz2

Do the following:

Code:

# cd ~/

# mkdir sound

# cd sound

# wget http://weintraub.homeip.net/driver_audio_azalia_linux.tar.bz2

# tar -xvjpf driver_audio_azalia_linux.tar.bz2

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -f alsa-driver

# cd azx-alsa-drop-driver-1.1.2a

# cp /usr/portage/distfiles/alsa-driver-1.0.X.tar.bz2 .

# tar -xvjpf alsa-driver-1.0.X.tar.bz2  (where X is your version of alsa-driver)

# ln -s alsa-driver-1.0.X/ alsa-driver

# ./build.sh

# ./build.sh install

Then, modify the /etc/modules.d/alsa to look like the following

Code:

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-azx

##  OSS/Free portion

##alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

   alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

   alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

Run Code:

modules-update

Then

Code:

/etc/init.d/alsasound restart

This worked for me, though I had to download alsa-drivers manually ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.8.tar.bz2

I can't adjust volume for pcm but at least the sound is working once the PCM is unmuted. :Laughing: 

----------

## augury

I used the 8.16 sk98lin source from the marvell site (probably samething) w/ gcc4 on 2.6.12-mm2 and except for a couple of minor stops it works well compiled in.  I think you need it as a mod if you want to set things like autoneg, speed, duplex, additional ports in case you trip over your wires alot.  The sound seems to be running on the intel hda. 

this is asus's P5AD2-E-Premium

```

 /proc/asound # cat modules 

0 snd_hda_intel

 /proc/asound # cat devices 

  1:       : sequencer

 17: [0- 1]: digital audio playback

 25: [0- 1]: digital audio capture

 16: [0- 0]: digital audio playback

 24: [0- 0]: digital audio capture

  0: [0- 0]: ctl

 33:       : timer

 /proc/asound # cat modules 

0 snd_hda_intel

 /proc/asound/Intel # cat codec#0 

Codec: C-Media CMI9880

Address: 0

Vendor Id: 0x434d4980

Subsystem Id: 0x0

Revision Id: 0x90002

Default PCM: rates 0x540, bits 0x0e, types 0x1

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

. . .

 lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

8250_pnp                8576  0 

8250                   54340  1 8250_pnp

serial_core            22656  1 8250

analog                 12832  0 

ns558                   4356  0 

gameport               14984  3 analog,ns558

parport_pc             47428  0 

parport                41544  1 parport_pc

eth1394                20616  0 

ohci1394               51892  0 

ieee1394              311480  2 eth1394,ohci1394

ahci                   10116  0 

generic                 4228  0 [permanent]

ehci_hcd               97416  0 

uhci_hcd               84240  0 

snd_hda_intel          14464  0 

snd_hda_codec          97536  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm               134020  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_page_alloc         11656  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

shpchp                118788  0 

snd_seq                79504  0 

snd_seq_device          7948  1 snd_seq

snd_timer              33284  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

snd                    58980  7 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_timer

soundcore               9056  1 snd

usbcore               134524  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

dm_mod                 64796  0 

 lshw -C multimedia

  *-multimedia            

       description: Multimedia controller

       product: 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller

       vendor: Intel Corporation

       physical id: 1b

       bus info: pci@00:1b.0

       version: 04

       width: 64 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: bus_master cap_list

       configuration: driver=HDA Intel

       resources: iomemory:cfcf4000-cfcf7fff irq:169

 lshw -C network

  *-network               

       description: Ethernet interface

       product: 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller

       vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.

       physical id: 0

       bus info: pci@02:00.0

       logical name: eth1

       version: 15

       serial: 00:11:d8:d6:05:38

       size: 1GB/s

       capacity: 1GB/s

       width: 64 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegociation

       configuration: autonegociation=on broadcast=yes driver=sk98lin driverversion=8.16.2.3 (02) duplex=full firmware=N/A ip=192.168.123.175 multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=1GB/s

       resources: iomemory:cfefc000-cfefffff ioport:c800-c8ff irq:201

  *-network DISABLED

       description: Ethernet interface

       product: 3c905 100BaseTX [Boomerang]

       vendor: 3Com Corporation

       physical id: 9

       bus info: pci@01:09.0

       logical name: eth0

       version: 00

       serial: 00:60:97:d3:f9:ae

       size: 10MB/s

       capacity: 100MB/s

       width: 32 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: bus_master ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegociation

       configuration: autonegociation=on broadcast=yes driver=3c59x driverversion=LK1.1.19 duplex=half link=no multicast=yes port=MII speed=10MB/s

       resources: ioport:b800-b83f irq:201

lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 925X/XE Memory Controller Hub (rev 0e)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 925X/XE PCI Express Root Port (rev 0e)

0000:00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)

0000:00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d4)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.2 Class 0106: Intel Corporation 82801FR/FRW (ICH6R/ICH6RW) SATA Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

0000:01:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB82AA2 IEEE-1394b Link Layer Controller (rev 01)

0000:01:09.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905 100BaseTX [Boomerang]

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

0000:04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5e4b

0000:04:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5e6b

```

The other sata and ide and hopefully Marvell interface would show up if enabled in bios.

All I need now is the ati driver.

----------

## hamletmun

Before update alsa-driver from 1.0.8 to 1.0.9b, you must change:

```
/etc/make.conf

ALSA_CARDS="azx" -> ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"
```

```
/etc/modules.d/alsa

snd-azx -> snd-hda-intel
```

----------

## hamletmun

I'm using gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6 with linux-headers-2.6.11-r2

The problem occurs when I try to install sk98lin module automatically using

http://www.syskonnect.com/syskonnect/support/driver/zip/linux/install-8_23.tar.bz2

log says that the kernel headers don't match with the kernel source.

You have to choose the second option "generate patch", then

```
cd /usr/src/linux

cat /path/sk98lin_vx.xx.x.x_kernelversion_patch | patch -p1
```

Of course, you have to re-configure & re-compile the kernel

```
make menuconfig

make

make modules_install
```

----------

## ak74

Thank you for your guide, but two questions arised:

1) Is volume control working? (with latest alsa) I can only turn sound on and off.

2) Can you control fan speed with lm_sensors? I can't.

----------

## hamletmun

1) You're right. snd-hda-intel module is still in development.

Volume control doesn't work yet. And sometimes you get a lot of extra noise  :Razz: 

2) I never tried to control fan speed with lm-sensor, sorry.

----------

## ak74

Thank you. We have to wait.  :Smile: 

By the way. I have no extra noise. Everything sounds ok.

----------

## hamletmun

About fan speed control with lm_sensors:

The most important userspace tools (sensors, sensors-detect, the i2c diagnostic tools) have been updated to work with 2.6 kernels, but some other are still not compatible (eeprom decoder and fan speed control scripts, for instance).

http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/kernel26.html

----------

## hamletmun

gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r5

this kernel ebuild already has the alsa-project patch for hda-intel.

we don't need to "emerge alsa-driver" .

the new skge module doesn't work, so had to patch by myself.

http://www.syskonnect.com/syskonnect/support/driver/zip/linux/install-8_28.tar.bz2

----------

## hamletmun

Now we have sky2 module in the kernel.

We don't need to patch the kernel source any more

JUST USE "snd-hda-intel" for the sound and "sky2" for the network

----------

